# Haunted Candelabra



## Spooks-Magee (Jul 30, 2011)

This is really cool! I am totally doing this!

What is haunted about it? I will tell you, it's scary cool and spooky good. Also a guy died a hundred years ago right next to it.


----------



## InIrons (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh thats a great idea....

Now since I am hacking these gemmy skulls they have a circuit card in them with a voltage output to drive led eyes and jaw and sound on the skull. I can take those circuit cards and connect them to a solid state relay and drive the lights on the candelabra.

The circuit card has a microphone and a photocell sensor to trigger the circuit. So when tots approach their sound or shadow will trigger the circuit card and drive the lights and kinda flash and the speaker will have the sound 

That will be next year hacking that....this year its an accoutrement to the current 3 gemmy skulls I have posted on a gothic looking plant holder that are singing Grim Grinning Ghosts. I really like Aura Of Foreboding set designs, apparently he has been able to sell his projection setup but here is his photo album:

auraofforeboding-albums


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

this is sooo cool and fast and easy.
but what could we use to make it stand up for a tall floor candelabra?


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Jul 30, 2011)

I am using an old lamp base. My daughter has become my assistant scavenger and brought that to me just a day ago and said that it can be used for something. She was right.


----------



## InIrons (Aug 19, 2011)

You know I didnt think about for indoor installation, my set is a one day haunt on halloween outside. For use inside just maybe use 2x4's crossed and the PVC screwed to that and then wrap the base in black cloth ... Our dollar store has that scary cloth stuff, well for a dollar ;-)

My candelabra is simply staked into the ground


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I think it looks great! I just made a table version the other day using a table lamp and an old chandelier. "Found" parts are awesome!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I like your blog so far too!


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks for posting this!!!! i wanted to make a chandelier but i was stuck on how to make it. this cleared the fog in my brain.


----------



## InIrons (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments... I get my inspiration from my scary friends here... I am working on column to host the head of Madame Leota bust projection... This candelabra will stand next to the column... Will post column tutorial next, came out great so far


----------

